# Plea Bargains - DON'T TAKE 'EM!!! (maybe)



## veggieguy12 (Aug 10, 2009)

95% of felony convictions come from plea bargains; if cases were not plead and instead went to trial, the system would grind to a halt.

This documentary is from 2004, but is no less valid these five years later.
Any of you who've been in a courtroom a couple times and/or met with a public defender know how fuct this system is.

HIGHLY IMPORTANT 90-min. PROGRAM, *PLEASE WATCH*


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 18, 2009)

didn't watch the whole program, but veggieguy has a real good point here. another thing to note as well, most metro jails will try to video arraign you. u have the legal right to physically appear before a judge. when you're talking about 5-10 folks all in booking, if you all hang togather, you can get a charge dropped that way if EVERYONE demands physical appearance. Deals with the 5th, 6th and 14th amendments.

as to the plea bargins one has to consider their guilt. prosecuters tend to be duplicitous in their charging instruments. so, one needs to hit the law library (fill out the slip to go if ur in jail) and read. sometimes, though, a plea is your only option. it boils down to math: if ur in jail the court has 90 days to get u to trial. now if EVERYONE said they want a trial you could make some headway otherwise your trial is gonna be docketed w/o too much trouble. also remember that the judge is NOT bound to the plea NOR sentencing recommendations!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 18, 2009)

back in the mid 90's I got popped for DUI and I tried to demand a physical appearance instead of a video, and was told to, and I quote, "Shut the fuck up and be glad we're lettin' you see the judge at all." But that's Indiana for you. definitely my least favorite state.


----------

